# Springfield 1903



## reo (May 22, 2004)

I have a 30-06 Springfield 1903 that belonged to my Grandfather that I am looking into selling but I have no idea what it is worth. Could some one recommend some websites where I could find out a fair price?

Thanks

reo


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

reo pm sent


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

got 150 for it but was told it was worth 300 mine was mint. had it 30 years.so check yours out.think it be worth 300 in average condition.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Eriesteamer said:


> got 150 for it but was told it was worth 300 mine was mint. had it 30 years.so check yours out.think it be worth 300 in average condition.


my guess would be to double eries estimate.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

ezbite said:


> my guess would be to double eries estimate.


I agree with EZ. When Camp Perry had them they started at $400.00


----------



## Bass assasin (Jul 23, 2007)

i don't think you can get $400. You will be lucky if you get more than $200. YOu can find these anywhere.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.gunbroker.com/auction/SearchResults.asp?Keywords=1903&#37;20springfield


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

belonged to your grandfather??? I for for can't think of any money that could buy the two guns that belonged to my grandfather that I have now,. but hey, thats just me.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

lastv8 said:


> belonged to your grandfather??? I for for can't think of any money that could buy the two guns that belonged to my grandfather that I have now,. but hey, thats just me.


He passed almost 30 years ago. I have never taken the gun out of the house since, unlike some of the other guns he left behind. In addition he was a practical man and would want me to sell it for a fair price rather than have it just sit in my gun cabinet. But hey, that was just him. Or, maybe I am just making a greedy, rash and hasty decision 

To the others, thank you for all the help.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Reo, I would be very interested in looking at it. Do you have any picture? I am going to give a sight unseen estimate of $450.00 - $550.00 depending on the stock and how many parts are original. I collect Garands, 1903's , Carbines so I have a idea of what these go for.It could be worth more depending if all original or not. Thanks
Billl


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Orlando said:


> Reo, I would be very interested in looking at it. Do you have any picture? I am going to give a sight unseen estimate of $450.00 - $550.00 depending on the stock and how many parts are original. I collect Garands, 1903's , Carbines so I have a idea of what these go for.It could be worth more depending if all original or not. Thanks
> Billl


Bill

I think I found a local guy who will give me a *fair* estimate of its worth. I had no idea of the huge amount of variables, some of which you mentioned. Once I have an idea of that I will certainly get back to you. I just want to know what is a fair price and that is turning out to be a little more complicated than I originally had thought. Heck the guy may tell me that it is in crummy condition and that nothing is original and the serial# is too low or high or whatever. As soon as that is done I will give you first crack as I would love it to go to another Lake Erie smallmouth nut.

Thanks

reo


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes there are some variables anything under 800,000 serial are considered unsafe to fire because of bad receiver heat treatments making receivers brittle.Also are there any markings on the stock ? Is there a long groove or fingergrip on the forearm of the stock ? These two things would raise the value some. Muzzle and throat wear as well as bore condition also affect value. It takes gauges to measure muzzle and throat wear. Muzzle wear is due to cleaning from the muzzle end from the cleaning rod and throat wear is from normal firing. If you PM me the serial number and the date and any markings behind the front sight on the barrel I can tell you if it is original to the rifle or not. Include any other markings on the reciver also. Even if you decide to sell it to someone else I can help you with a value. I'm no expert but USGI Military weapons are a hobby of mine. Thanks
Bill


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Well Orlando, you beat me to the "low number" 03s being unsafe. I just read about that in American Rifleman. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

orlando, i see your saying some springfield 03's are unsafe to shoot, what about a U.S. Remington 03-A3 serial number 372###6 this is the one i own and ive shot it many times. should i stop?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

You are fine. 1903-A3's were made later than 1903's and are safe. Gotta love those 0A3's much easier to shoot with those peep sights VS the ladder sights on a 03


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Orlando said:


> You are fine. 1903-A3's were made later than 1903's and are safe. Gotta love those 0A3's much easier to shoot with those peep sights VS the ladder sights on a 03




thanks buddy.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Well I feel like an idiot....After actually gettng the rifle out of the cabinet it is actually a Smith-Corona 03-A3 sn 4790xxx. Anyone have an idea of it worth?

Some Pics:


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Without measuring Throat Wear ,Muzzle Wear, can't help anymore than my previuos post. Also need to know any markings on the barrel as I said before, anything on the stock? Looks like a original 1907 leather sling which is a plus


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Orlando said:


> Without measuring Throat Wear ,Muzzle Wear, can't help anymore than my previuos post. Also need to know any markings on the barrel as I said before, anything on the stock? Looks like a original 1907 leather sling which is a plus


No Markings on the stock, in fact from looking at pics I googled up it seems that gramps may have "modified" it. The top of the barrel has "S C" and then some sort of symbol and then "9 43". The bottom has an "F" or a "P". These marking are about two inches from the muzzle.

The metel is very clean with no rust which actually amazes me. With a light shined up from the bolt the rifleing is clearly visable and clean looking down the muzzle. 

Is this any help? And agian THANKS for the help.

reo


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds like the barrel is original to the reciver, Why do you think he modified the stock, what did he do? If so that will hurt value. If you dicide to sell let me know. I need a Smith Corona for my collection. Thanks
Bill


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Orlando,

PM sent

reo


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

lastv8 said:


> belonged to your grandfather??? I for for can't think of any money that could buy the two guns that belonged to my grandfather that I have now,. but hey, thats just me.


 I agree.....


----------

